# Pluming at Root44 Stellenbosch...lol



## Mario (9/11/14)

Family Time,Good Food,Good Wine,Good Vaping ..is this heaven...check the dude behind me doing the stinky

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DoubleD (9/11/14)

This photo would've been great if it weren't for that ugly shirt  

See you at Emirates on the 22nd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/11/14)

Mario said:


> Family Time,Good Food,Good Wine,Good Vaping ..is this heaven...check the dude behind me doing the stinky
> View attachment 14984


We also did a few stops on R44 today aswell was a fantastic day hey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (9/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> This photo would've been great if it weren't for that ugly shirt
> 
> See you at Emirates on the 22nd



Yip is going to be a great game. And if the gunners play then like they did today against Swansea I will be a happy chappy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/11/14)

phanatik said:


> Yip is going to be a great game. And if the gunners play then like they did today against Swansea I will be a happy chappy.



With United's injury list and shaky defense I'm a bit worried but if we pull off a win, my gunner friends are going to hear it from me hahahaha


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

awesome pic. good thing your cloud is big enough to distract us from noticing the stinkie smoker in the back

Reactions: Like 1


----------

